# What soaps would you like to see?



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

I will be vending at an event that has folks like us as a target audience. I will be selling soap, candles and jam. I want to make gardening friendly soaps. Here are some of the ideas that I will be making:
Round slices of Loofah inside a cucumber melon lard soap.
Coffee grounds in a coffee and whisky scented lard soap.
Almond and honey scented moisturizing goat milk and honey soap.
Peaches and oatmeal scented moisturizing goat milk and honey soap.

I am also thinking of using fragrances in some of my soaps and having bars that smell like dirt and bars that smell like tomatoes. These are only available as artificial fragrances. Would you as a farmer/gardner opt for these scents although they are not natural?

For candles I plan on having similar scents to the soaps. There will be two sizes glass four ounce jars with wooden wicks and upcycled 16 oz tin cans with regular wicks. The upcycled cans are new to me and I'm hesitant that people won't want to pay a fair price because the container is not costing me anything (but the wax, wicks, oils and time do) Any non soap thoughts on that question?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Pine tar.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

My best selling garden type soap had pumice powder in it. It was a gritty soap great for cleaning the dirt off your hands.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

I've already got about a dozen bars of pine tar soap that I wen't overboard making around Christmas, everyone loved pine scents then!


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

This may be crazy but how about watermelon.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

SRSLADE said:


> This may be crazy but how about watermelon.


When i was a kid in the country we made all our lye soap at the same time in the fall when we butchered the hogs. Used lye soap for everything. Never had any commercial soap on the farm then. Used lye soap for everything. Washing clothes , taking a bath etc. The lye soap would kill any ticks or chiggers you had on you when taking a bath.
Used the fat from the Hogs to make the soap. Cut the fat into small pieces and melted it in a large cast iron pot outside and added lye to it. That soap would kill anything


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I am a sucker for anything lavander scented


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

*BACON!!*


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Lavender or lilac! I would love some lavender scented oatmeal soap. I never find those scents when I have money to buy the soap. Lemon and thyme or rosemary would be good to get strong odors off your hands.

I can't stand the smell of tomato on my hands. That is one I would not buy.

I don't know about the upcycled can market. I would buy them (great idea, btw) because I wouldn't have to clean the glass and feel the need to keep it because it's glass. I could toss a can easily. I never thought about a candle in a can.


----------

